# Talonavicular Arthrodesis - there a CPT code



## aconroy

Is there a CPT code for a Talonavicular Arthrodesis ONLY??  He did not do a Triple Arthrodesis.  I've been looking everywhere and can't find one to fit.


----------



## dmoody

*Talonavicular arthrodesis*

Look at 28730, arthrodesis, midtarsal or tarsometatarsal...  According to the Ingenix Coding Companion this involves the talonavicular joint. I hope this helps.


----------



## klash992

My doc suggests that I use 28740 for talonavicular-- single joint.


----------



## slbundrage@yahoo.com

*Open Reduction Talonavicular joint*

What is the CPT code for the procedure open reduction talonavicular joint? We use cpt 28445.


----------

